# Question for the CCP



## FishinMortician (Jun 19, 2007)

My progress has me commited to the idea of attending a tournament. 

I will probably ground cast. Big Beach with an ABU 6500 fitted to a QTC frame, spooled with Sakuma 14# test line and a 60lb Big Game shock leader.

No search for self grandeur or public laudations here. Just to see where I shake out so girlfriend can more accurately judge the true value of my chosen expenditures. Also, think that there is great value in meeting like minded individuals.

This spring there will be some tournaments sponsored by SCUSA.

As a leave of absence and long distance travel will be involved, most likely to hit just one. SE vs. US Open - Which would you recommend?

What range of distances are common at an event? Are all casts made with same weight and same setup?

Finally, the rules state that in order to receive an award you must be a member of SCUSA. What does that mean?


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

FishinMortician said:


> My progress has me commited to the idea of attending a tournament.
> 
> I will probably ground cast. Big Beach with an ABU 6500 fitted to a QTC frame, spooled with Sakuma 14# test line and a 60lb Big Game shock leader.
> 
> ...



Paul,

Come on up, you will have a great time.

US Open vs SE Open - Either one will work. Over the past few years the SE has proven to be one of the better tourneys as far as attendance goes. The field is GREAT (80 acre sod farm) and seems to set up well for big numbers when the wind is right. SE is in early March, could be cold but also could be very windy... . Open is in May so the weather should be nicer for those that enjoy the beach. My choice would be the SE, but it really boils down to what works best for you.

Range of distance?? You will find everything from 200' up to 750'+.

Weights and setup?? We cast 4 weight classes. 100 gram, 125, 150 and 175. It is caster choice, in other words you can cast all, just one, or any combination, it is up to you. The 150-175 has a min line diameter of .31mm and the 100-125 has a min diameter of .28mm. The shock leader min diameter is .75mm.

Final question - Simple, you can join the day of the tournament and be eligible for awards. If you chose not to join then you can cast as a day caster to compete but will not be eligible for awards. With sponsorship we have given away some nice stuff the past couple of years, like AFAW rods... 

Hope this helps, look forward to meeting you this spring.

Tommy


----------



## FishinMortician (Jun 19, 2007)

Thanks alot.

Early March it is then.

Gifts from sponsors.........

Just two months to finish with the polish


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

Hope Im not out of line for posting here on this subject Tommy....

Paul, you'll find that it is one heck of a good time even if you sit and watch. Ive casted in one of the tournaments myself but I attended a few to watch and learn. I enjoy watching the other casters and talking fishing just as much. Everyone is friendly and the environment is very welcoming.


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

too bad there arent any tourneys up here.
damn work schedules.


----------



## FishinMortician (Jun 19, 2007)

Thank you Firespyder7, suspect that I will have a few jitters as date moves forward, but looking forward to having a good time just the same. Sealevel handed me one of his conventional setups last March, first time casting one for me. Been grinning ever since. Been buying fishing line like crazy ever since, too....and rods, and reels, and range finders, and.......

Ooeric, it is difficult to find the time to do anything, anymore. I can see where it would be more convenient to have them spaced out a little better, distance wise. But... they are where they are, because someone took the time and effort to organize them, there where they are.

I would like to see one here in North Florida in February. But... like everything else, it takes people to want to work it, and people to want to come to it, before it will amount to anything other than a couple of guys standing around in their field eating pig meat. 

And how many more trophys can Tommy's shelf handle anyway?


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

ooeric said:


> too bad there arent any tourneys up here.
> damn work schedules.


Here is the SCUSA schedule for 08. There are a couple of tourneys up in New Jersey, not too far from NY.

March 1 - 2 Southeast Open Shalotte NC 2007 awards will be handed out
April 26 - 27 Northeast Open Marlton NJ 2007 awards will be handed out
May 24 - 25 US Open Shalotte NC
Sept. 13 - 14 Nationals Marlton NJ

Tommy


----------



## Stevie Wonder (Apr 20, 2007)

*going to my first Tourney*



Tommy said:


> Here is the SCUSA schedule for 08. There are a couple of tourneys up in New Jersey, not too far from NY.
> 
> March 1 - 2 Southeast Open Shalotte NC 2007 awards will be handed out
> April 26 - 27 Northeast Open Marlton NJ 2007 awards will be handed out
> ...


Hi Tommy, Are you planning to compete in the northeast tourney in Marlton?


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

If all goes as planned I'll be there.

Tommy


----------

